# WOW!! She sure is pretty!



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

300WBY 240gr Woodleigh Protect Point - If it will only shoot like it looks???









will see tomorrow if I can get the following

2750 zeroed at 3" high at 100, 2.4 high at 200, 0.0 at 245, -4.89 at 300,

will be trying the following powders
IMR7828
RL-25
Norma MRP

I know there is RL-22 and H1000 and a few others but do not at the time have them


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Where are the wheels and hitch to get that big ba$ta&d out to your hunting spot?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

clampdaddy said:


> Where are the wheels and hitch to get that big ba$ta&d out to your hunting spot?


that beautiful 300WBY and my trigger finger


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

200 TSX would be even prettier!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Horsager said:


> 200 TSX would be even prettier!


Some how I thought you would say that, it sure would be pretty also :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You guys need help! I can't believe you all..... :wink:  8)


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> You guys need help! I can't believe you all..... :wink:  8)


Yea I know, what can you expect from guys who love bullets, guns, hunting, shooting and reloading :lol: :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I think that would look allot better if I would have it. I will give you a real bad deal for it. lol just kidding. It looks like it will do the trick on some critters.

It is common knowledge that there are three sides to the force: The Light Side, The Dark Side, and Chuck Norris.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

People said:


> I think that would look allot better if I would have it. I will give you a real bad deal for it. lol just kidding. It looks like it will do the trick on some critters.
> 
> It is common knowledge that there are three sides to the force: The Light Side, The Dark Side, and Chuck Norris.


I sure hope it does a lot of guys or counting on my load developing because they want to use a heavy bullet on dangerous game. :sniper:


----------

